# Restlessness of the legs during sleep - HELP



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

The night after my ride I have difficulties in my sleep as I feel restlessness on my legs and I have the urge to move them all the time.
This was also the case before I started to ride (13months ago) after playing one hour squash.
After I started to ride (usually 2.5 - 4h), after a squash game I have no problem in sleeping.
There has been three times I have had no problem in sleeping after the ride:
- once I ride on early morning (otherwise a ride in afternoons)
- after a ride I went to my friend by bike (10min ride one way)
- and yesterday when I first time took some Energy Gel after one hour ride.

I felt very strong during my second hour (maybe just psychological as I was thinking now I should be strong as I just ate the gel)

I think personally my body is needing something, but don't know what.

I drink lot of water (2-5l depending how humid is the weather) where added some minerals.

So I'm asking if anybody knows the reason for the restlessness on legs during the sleep and what can be done?
And does the gel have some ingredients that helps to avoid this?


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

Restless leg syndrome - PubMed Health I have some coworkers at the hospital that suffer from this malady, it seems like severe fatigue and stress are the main factor,hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Do a foam roller on your thighs and calves as you read your book next to the bed, it can take me a half hour to hit both legs. Really works for me though.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Have had RLS for years. Nothing really works all the time. Started using Magnilife Restless Legs Relief. Seems to help somewhat.


----------



## masm71 (Dec 24, 2010)

For the past three weeks I have had no problem with my legs after the ride during the night??? 
Maybe my muscles have got used for the rides, as I have no problems even if I drink only water without any supplements.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I had this with caffein. Just stay away from anything with this in it. Also staying hydrated helps get some electrolytes into before during and after the ride. I make my own small bottle of glucose drink 1ltr bottled water and half small spoon Andrews liver salt.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had it my whole life, dopamine re uptake issue. When I get I take Ropinirole, 25mg tabs. I tab 3 hours before sleep, 2 tabs at sleep. Unless one has it, one has no idea whats its like to have it. I have rocked my self asleep every night as a kid and it drove my parents crazy to hear me rock in bed. I would occasionally get beat by my dad because of this. I still rock occasionally now (51) to excape it if i forget to take the meds and I hit the sack.. Search Ropinirole and check it out.


----------



## B2200 (Dec 28, 2011)

I find alcohol makes this happend to me. You didnt mention if you were drinking but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow that's weird, never thought there was such an issue. I have it happen to me occasionally. My ankles will kind of go numb until I shake them. But I agree with who ever said to try a foam roller. It's something I really mean to add into my work out routine everyday but stretching always gets put on the back burner for me.


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

I've also got the Jimmy legs. The sleep specialist docs say it's *probably* caused by sleep apnea. The truth of the matter is (in their own words) it's neurological and we don't really know the exact cause. Bleh. CPAP machine is supposed to help, but i can't deal with that thing. Pramipexole (sp?) is some kind of low dose Parkinson's medicine that usually does the trick. I take it daily which blows.

Exercise, no exercise, diet, caffiene, these don't seem to affect it. Boozing it up all day sure helps though.:madman:


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I have this problem whenever I'm stepping up my workout length/intensity. One thing I've found to help is planning for more recovery time. I'll usually spin a slow mile or so at the end of the ride and try to walk around for a few minutes every hour or so. I'm not sure why this helps...maybe it just keeps your muscles loose and allows them more time to get back to normal.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I was having probs when doing intervals. Got some compression pants and the prob went away. A way to test this (as I did) is to put your leg warmers on and sleep in those. Keeps enough pressure on the legs that the problem went away. Compression pants were easier to use.


----------



## smittysc (Nov 28, 2011)

I had the same issue after an ankle reconstruction and the Docs gave me some Neurontin or generic form is Gabapentin and it has helped beyond belief.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 11, 2012)

I had RLS most of my life. I donated blood routinely for many years and developed anemia as a result. At that time there was some research being done that tied frequent blood donations to anemia with a potential RLS connection. I started a regimine of iron supplements (under the care of a physician) and the RLS subsided. The only time (rarely) that I feel it now is due to extreme fatigue (sleep deprivation). I think there is a genetic component as well because it runs in my family. I also got it in my arms and hands so I was especially blessed by the RLS fairy.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

For the past 2 weeks, I experienced RLS pretty bad. I didn't see a doctor about it, but searched online for treatments. After reading several articles about RLS, I came up with a routine. When I started to feel RLS, I would get out of bed and watch TV in another room for 30 minutes. At the same time, while sitting down, I would massage my legs and also do some calf muscles stretching. For the past 2 days, I haven't experience any RLS. I am going to start doing this everyday 30 minutes before going to bed.


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think the OP has restless leg syndrome as he did not mention anything about problems on days when he has not ridden. I have had this issue after 50+ mile rides before but never had issues on days that I don't ride. After I ride I started drinking Gatorade recovery and it has nipped this problem in the bud. Also before bed I take a hot shower to warm up the muscles with out getting the heart rate elevated. I stretch hamstrings calves and quads while showering. That system works for me. While I am not a doctor I did stay in a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

What ever you don't try a sleep aid like Tylenol PM or any other that contains Diphenhydramine. If you already have twitchy legs before you go to sleep as that stuff can make your live miserable till it wears off. Whether it will make it worse is a hit or miss deal, for me it was horrible. I was seriously getting ready to start drinking heavily to try and knock myself out.


----------

